# Hello



## yuliana1688 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello, Im Yuliana from New York. Im a new mouse owner,but have owned hamsters throughout my childhood. I currently own a rabbit.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

